# Yt Employee Ignores Own Child, Call Cops On Bm Visiting Friend



## Laela (Jul 10, 2019)

This story made Forbes .. CNN.... incredible, people still doing this nonsense!

By Rachel Sandler Forbes Staff
I cover breaking news.






Wesly Michel, a black engineer at Dictionary.com, caught a white man on camera calling the police as Michel was waiting for a friend.   FACEBOOK SCREENSHOT

*Update 7/9/19 4:28 p.m. PST: *The employee, Christopher Cukor, has since apologized in a _Medium _post responding to the incident. He acknowledged the fraught history of white people calling the police on black people for trivial reasons, but did not say he was acting out of any sort of racial bias.

“I’m sorry actions caused Wesly to feel unfairly targeted due to his race,” the post reads.

He said that for his “child’s safety, my safety and that of the building, I felt it was necessary to get help in this situation. Furthermore, I’ve encountered trespassers in my building and we’ve been robbed several times. This is not uncommon in San Francisco and the bad actors are all different colors.”

Read Cukor's full post here.

*Topline*: A white YouTube employee was filmed calling the police on a black man waiting for a friend inside the doorway of an apartment building in San Francisco, the latest viral incident depicting a white person calling the police on a black person for ordinary or inconsequential activities.


The video was recorded and posted on Facebook on the Fourth of July by Wesly Michel, a black software engineer at Dictionary.com, according to his LinkedIn profile. Cukor, works in Device Partnerships at YouTube, according to his LinkedIn profile.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2019)

Here's the cell video

I just watched Michel being interviewed on CNN by Don Lemon....  dude *bleeped* with the wrong one...


----------



## dicapr (Jul 10, 2019)

Poor kid. Now he has to go to school and deal with the fallout.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 10, 2019)

Should have listened to his son.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 10, 2019)

His son tried to tell him. He should have listened. The smug smirk on his face as he talked to the police really irked me.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 10, 2019)

I’m so tired of white people thinking it’s their God given right to regulate black bodies.


----------



## sheanu (Jul 10, 2019)

Laela said:


> Here's the cell video
> 
> I just watched Michel being interviewed on CNN by Don Lemon....  dude *bleeped* with the wrong one...


That lil boy probably didn't want to see anyone get shot that day. He's probably very aware of what his dad's doing because guys father must do this sort of thing a lot. As soon as his dad whipped out the phone the child got upset. He just wanted to mind his own business, bless his soul.

Eta what makes these people think they are the designated ****** police? What makes them think black people just owe them an explanation? If i don't know you and I have the right not to engage with your full scale investigation. Actually even if I DO know you I have a right to not partake in your full scale investigation smh. The nerve.

And in that Medium response you could tell he went back and investigated to try to make himself feel like less of an idiot, talking bout the person the guy was coming to see was a guest of someone else who didn't even know to expect him. I guess that was supposed to be his "gotcha!" moment?


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jul 10, 2019)

This is what we mean when we say “they” need to die out. Nothing is ever going to change their mindset but their is a chance with younger generations.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 10, 2019)

I see- he was terrified and feared for the safety of the entire building. That makes his actions all right since I presume he knows everyone in the building and their guests.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 10, 2019)

The caucasity of the whole situation is about white. These people need real dangers and terrors to keep their attention off us.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 10, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I see- he was terrified and feared for the safety of the entire building. That makes his actions all right since I presume he knows everyone in the building and their guests.



His whole reason is  unbelievable. If you are traumatized by the death of your parent  in a similar situation the last thing you would do is confront someone while your kid is standing there.  You would try to get you and your child to safely not play detective and escalate the situation.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2019)

@bolded.. Glad you mentioned that.. I did read this apology and he's got his "story" out.. everyone has a story but it comes off as an excuse or maybe he was required to do a written statement. Either way, he didn't fear for his life, otherwise he'd not put his son in any perceived danger or be smug while he was on the phone. 
I wonder how the child's mother felt, because that child's moral compass kicked in and he seemed more concerned for his father's safety than his father seemed for his. Bless his lil heart. He's got more sense than his father.



dicapr said:


> His whole reason is  unbelievable. I*f you are traumatized by the death of your parent  in a similar situation the last thing you would do is confront someone while your kid is standing there.  Y*ou would try to get you and your child to safely not play detective and escalate the situation.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 10, 2019)

Laela said:


> “I’m sorry actions caused Wesly to feel unfairly targeted due to his race,” the post reads.


I abhor these type of raggedy $%^ apologies that make the receiver feel like their feelings are the issue and not the apologer's actions.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 10, 2019)

weaveadiva said:


> I abhor these type of raggedy $%^ apologies that make the receiver feel like their feelings are the issue and not the apologer's actions.


I agree. Is this his quote verbatim because he doesn’t even own the actions. He doesn’t say he’s sorry _his_ actions caused xyz. Who talks like that? Only people who don’t really want to apologize. This is him phoning it in.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jul 10, 2019)

dicapr said:


> His whole reason is  unbelievable. If you are traumatized by the death of your parent  in a similar situation the last thing you would do is confront someone while your kid is standing there.  You would try to get you and your child to safely not play detective and escalate the situation.


All of this.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm sure YouTube made him do it and I'm sure he still has a job... SMH




Black Ambrosia said:


> I agree. Is this his quote verbatim because he doesn’t even own the actions. He doesn’t say he’s sorry _his_ actions caused xyz. Who talks like that? Only people who don’t really want to apologize. This is him phoning it in.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jul 10, 2019)

White people pick up the phone to call the cops on Black people like it’s nothing but a thing.  Just like ordering a pizza.  I don’t understand the mentality of not minding your business.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 11, 2019)

weaveadiva said:


> I abhor these type of raggedy $%^ apologies that make the receiver feel like their feelings are the issue and not the apologer's actions.


I got that type of apology last week. Like you are the one that created this situation?!

smh at your kid being the point of reason.  

How hard is it to worry about yourself?


----------

